# Sub for garlic salt



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m biting the bullet and making fried chicken tonight. KFC copycat fried chicken, actually, even though I don’t have a pressure cooker. The best I can hope for is to duplicate the spice blend. The spice blend contains both garlic powder and garlic salt, though. I don’t have garlic salt. Do I add a bit more garlic powder and a bit more salt? Just a bit more salt? Not overthink it, and just make the spice blend without it?

2/3 tablespoon salt
1/2 tablespoon thyme
1/2 tablespoon basil
1/3 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon dried mustard
4 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
1 tablespoon ground ginger
3 tablespoons white pepper


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2019)

Exactly what you said. More powder and salt.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 2, 2019)

2 tablespoons garlic salt = 1 TBS garlic plus 1 TBS salt. IMO that's too much salt combined with the previous 2/3 TBS salt, not to mention the celery salt.
I'd most certainly use Kosher salt in any case.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> 2 tablespoons garlic salt = 1 TBS garlic plus 1 TBS salt. IMO that's too much salt combined with the previous 2/3 TBS salt, not to mention the celery salt.
> I'd most certainly use Kosher salt in any case.



Yeah. What she said. I NEVER buy any seasoning that has the world "salt" in the name. You can bet that when you look at the list of ingredients, "salt" is always listed first. A cheap way for the company to make a fast buck at your expense.  

I only will buy seasonings in small amounts. I know that it does cost me more in the long run, but at least I can taste the seasoning instead of just salt.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> 2 tablespoons garlic salt = 1 TBS garlic plus 1 TBS salt. IMO that's too much salt combined with the previous 2/3 TBS salt, not to mention the celery salt.
> I'd most certainly use Kosher salt in any case.


This recipe makes almost a full cup of seasoning (15 tbsp.). I'd bet only a tablespoon or two are used in a home-meal-sized recipe. It's probably a reasonable amount of salt, although it is for a restaurant recipe.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 2, 2019)

I stopped buying seasoned salts a long time ago.. 

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> This recipe makes almost a full cup of seasoning (15 tbsp.). I'd bet only a tablespoon or two are used in a home-meal-sized recipe. It's probably a reasonable amount of salt, although it is for a restaurant recipe.


 
Yeah, that's a lot of seasoning.
-------------------------------------------
*Joel,* you didn't mention how much flour you're adding the seasonings to, or how much chicken you're making...just curious.  BTW, now that you've got my taste buds going, I want fried chicken.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 2, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Yeah, that's a lot of seasoning.
> -------------------------------------------
> *Joel,* you didn't mention how much flour you're adding the seasonings to, or how much chicken you're making...just curious.  BTW, now that you've got my taste buds going, I want fried chicken.



You add the 11 seasonings to 2 cups of flour.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> This recipe makes almost a full cup of seasoning (15 tbsp.). I'd bet only a tablespoon or two are used in a home-meal-sized recipe. It's probably a reasonable amount of salt, although it is for a restaurant recipe.


I just realized, thanks to you, GG, how much seasoning mix this makes! Gevaldt!

I’m only frying two Dolly breasts, so I’ll asemble the spices and then just eyeball it!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2019)

If you use teaspoons in place of tablespoons for all the measurements, you'll end up with ⅓ the amount of seasoning mix.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I just realized, thanks to you, GG, how much seasoning mix this makes! Gevaldt!
> 
> I’m only frying two Dolly breasts, so I’ll asemble the spices and then just eyeball it!


Heh, math is not my strong suit. Fifteen tbsp is almost *two cups.* Adjust accordingly.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh, math is not my strong suit. Fifteen tbsp is almost *two cups.* Adjust accordingly.


Hehheh. Glad I’m not the only one who’s math challenged. I use a calculator every time I bake bread! Even for the easy arithmetic! And I weigh in grams, not ounces, just because it’s easier!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh, math is not my strong suit. Fifteen tbsp is almost *two cups.* Adjust accordingly.




 Nobody challenged your one cup theory, so we're all together in math challenged company it seems. MsM said the recipe was for two cups of flour? That can't be right either. 
How about a link to that recipe Joel?


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 2, 2019)

I think you were right the first time, GG!  The math challenged me just looked up a conversion and 16 TBLSP equals one cup.  

That would make more sense with 2 cups of flour, but it would still be pretty darn spicy.  Would like to see the full recipe too, Joel, out of curiosity!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> [emoji38] I think you were right the first time, GG!  The math challenged me just looked up a conversion and 16 TBLSP equals one cup.
> 
> That would make more sense with 2 cups of flour, but it would still be pretty darn spicy.  Would like to see the full recipe too, Joel, out of curiosity!


Thanks, Cheryl! I feel so much better


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 3, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Nobody challenged your one cup theory, so we're all together in math challenged company it seems. MsM said the recipe was for two cups of flour? That can't be right either.
> How about a link to that recipe Joel?


Ask, and he shall receive 

It’s more of an article than a recipe...

https://www.thekitchn.com/i-tried-kfcs-secret-fried-chicken-recipe-and-heres-how-it-went-235751


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the link Joel. Well there you have it in black and white. 1 cup of spices and 2 cups of flour. *Ykies!!*


How did your fried chicken turn out Joel?


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 3, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the link Joel. Well there you have it in black and white. 1 cup of spices and 2 cups of flour. *Ykies!!*
> 
> 
> How did your fried chicken turn out Joel?


I had two Dolly breasts, skin on, bone in. I used about, a half cup of flour and just eyeballed the spices, 1/2 teaspoon to a teaspoon, with a bit more salt and garlic powder. No garlic salt, of course.

Problems with heating the oil to temp aside, it came out very well! The coating really did resemble KFC’s Original recipe!

I’ll do this again, but I’ve really gotta find some chicken breasts from an actual chicken instead of from Godzilla!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## tenspeed (Mar 3, 2019)

4 Tbsp. = 1/4 cup.  Burn that into your brain, as it's one of the more useful conversions for the home cook.

  The recipe for the peanut marinade calls for 4 Tbsp. soy sauce, 2 Tbsp. red wine vinegar, and 6 Tbsp. peanut butter.  So pull out the measuring cup, add 1/4 cup soy sauce, 1/8 cup vinegar (now a total of 3/8 cup), and then add enough peanut butter to bring the liquid level up another 6 Tbsp. (3/8 cup), now for a total of 3/4 cup.  Have you ever tried measuring 6 Tbsp. of peanut butter using measuring spoons?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> 4 Tbsp. = 1/4 cup.  Burn that into your brain, as it's one of the more useful conversions for the home cook.
> 
> The recipe for the peanut marinade calls for 4 Tbsp. soy sauce, 2 Tbsp. red wine vinegar, and 6 Tbsp. peanut butter.  So pull out the measuring cup, add 1/4 cup soy sauce, 1/8 cup vinegar (now a total of 3/8 cup), and then add enough peanut butter to bring the liquid level up another 6 Tbsp. (3/8 cup), now for a total of 3/4 cup.  Have you ever tried measuring 6 Tbsp. of peanut butter using measuring spoons?


Oh yeah, that 4 Tblsps = 1/4 cup is already burned into my brain along with a few others, like 3 teaspoons in a tablespoon. But, I really prefer measuring on a scale in grams. No complicated arithmetic with fractions. Just zero the scale for the next ingredient.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2019)

When I am making a dish that calls for a lot of different seasonings, they are the very first thing I measure out. I go over the whole recipe and get every thing I am going to need from the cabinet and fridge. As I measure out each one, it goes back to the cabinet, fridge, etc. I have some custard cups and they are perfect for that purpose. Then I measure out any other dry ingredients in another custard cup. With a pencil I lightly mark off every time I measure out an ingredient. Easier to erase after. I hate playing the game, "did I put the salt in, the sugar in, etc." It is a system that works for me. 

Unlike ATK I don't use a separate cup for each ingredient. I am not that old or senile yet. But I am headed that way. How the heck did I get this old so quickly?


----------

